# Google search engine's flowchart..



## garfield_56 (Sep 9, 2009)

once in a Quiz, in d a-v round...we were shown quite a complex flowchart and asked to indentify it......

i couldn't do it, and then they said the answer is "google's search engine"....i almost banged my head on the wall for not knowing...
i thought i'll ask my friends to guess that later...

and i've been tryin to find that flowchart........but couldn't get it...


So...CAn anyone here help me with it? Do any of u hav the flowchart that shows the workin of google.com?????????


----------



## Aspire (Sep 11, 2009)

Found no Flowchart but this




			
				How Stuff Works said:
			
		

> Google's search engine is a powerful tool. Without search engines like Google, it would be practically impossible to find the information you need when you browse the Web. Like all search engines, Google uses a special algorithm to generate search results. While Google shares general facts about its algorithm, the specifics are a company secret. This helps Google remain competitive with other search engines on the Web and reduces the chance of someone finding out how to abuse the system.
> 
> Google uses automated programs called spiders or crawlers, just like most search engines. Also like other search engines, Google has a large index of keywords and where those words can be found. What sets Google apart is how it ranks search results, which in turn determines the order Google displays results on its search engine results page (SERP). Google uses a trademarked algorithm called PageRank, which assigns each Web page a relevancy score.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah..I remember such a question being asked in the TCS quiz (dont remember the name exactly, except that it was aired on CNBC TV18 a few months back)


----------



## garfield_56 (Sep 13, 2009)

> yeah..I remember such a question being asked in the TCS quiz (dont remember the name exactly, except that it was aired on CNBC TV18 a few months back)   	11-09-2009 08:54 PM




it was thrown at us in a college fest (of an iit ... to be precise)....


cum on ppl....are there any hard-core google fans here who can find out...or anyone for that matter...

i searched everywhere i could....
and this time...googling dint work!!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2009)

this what u lookin for?? 

*www.bbspot.com/News/2009/01/google-search-energy-flowchart.html


----------



## Aspire (Sep 18, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> this what u lookin for??
> 
> *www.bbspot.com/News/2009/01/google-search-energy-flowchart.html



That's a joke on Google


----------

